# Roamio & Mini



## ignitor87 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good evening!

I just talked with support and am highly confused on what I need. First, when I bought the Roamio support said the Roamio would work with the mini via MoCA. However, they didn't really mention that it needed a bridge (unlike the big brothers).

Long story short I have a mini which can't connect using MoCA. So, I was going to get a Moca bridge. Support however said that I would need two MoCA adapters. One to connect to my router and the other to connect to my Mini? From the site (option 3) it makes it appear that I would only need one to build that bridge to the internet.

Also Option 2 is how I have things setup right now. My Roamio has an ethernet connection and Coaxial for cable. The diagram should mention Roamio plus and above. .


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyway to get ethernet to mini?


----------



## berkinet (Dec 20, 2013)

A Roamio plus or pro should work with your mini over MoCA with no extra hardware. In the networking setup on the Roamio, you want to create a MoCA network.

See http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2412


----------



## ignitor87 (Oct 14, 2013)

tre74 said:


> Anyway to get ethernet to mini?


That's how it's setup right now. I think I will eventually prefer the MoCA just due to the room. Am I wrong in thinking that if I wanted to do MoCA that I would simply need a single adapter. I still don't understand why I would need two like Tivo support said.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You have it right, Tivo's CS is wrong. The Mini has built-in moca support, so an adapter is not needed for it. You just need one at the modem and router as shown in option 3.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

ignitor87 said:


> I still don't understand why I would need two like Tivo support said.


If you want ethernet on the Mini side you'd need two which is how I'm set up as I have multiple devices I need to connect to my network. Sounds like they're just confused/mistaken for your situation. It happens with any company as CSR's are human.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think we may need to clarify the model the OP has. The way I'm reading it, I'm guessing they have the 4-tuner base model Roamio. Given that, I believe they do, in fact, need two MoCA adapters. One would be needed at the router to create the MoCA network, and one would be needed at the Roamio to convert the MoCA signal to Ethernet. The mini would be fine since MoCA is already supported.

It looks like Tivo support misspoke when they said "One to connect to my router and the other to connect to my Mini" Instead of Mini, they should have said Roamio.

Also, Step 3 from your previous link only applies to the Roamio Plus/Pro .


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> I think we may need to clarify the model the OP has. The way I'm reading it, I'm guessing they have the 4-tuner base model Roamio. Given that, I believe they do, in fact, need two MoCA adapters. One would be needed at the router to create the MoCA network, and one would be needed at the Roamio to convert the MoCA signal to Ethernet. The mini would be fine since MoCA is already supported.
> 
> It looks like Tivo support misspoke when they said "One to connect to my router and the other to connect to my Mini" Instead of Mini, they should have said Roamio.
> 
> Also, Step 3 from your previous link only applies to the Roamio Plus/Pro .


The basic Roamio does not have build in MoCA ??


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

lessd said:


> The basic Roamio does not have build in MoCA ??


From Tivo support networking page.



> Create and use a MoCA network
> 
> Use this option to create a MoCA network in your home. Once it's created, you can connect MoCA-ready devices (like other Roamio Plus/Pro DVRs, Premiere 4/XL/Elite DVRs, and TiVo Minis) to your MoCA home network through the coax cable.
> 
> Devices that arent MoCA-ready, like the *four-tuner TiVo Roamio*, can easily join the MoCA home network using a MoCA network adapter, available from the TiVo store.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The OP implies having a Basic and says "My Roamio has an ethernet connection", so he doesn't need a second moca adapter there. He has ethernet already.

All that's needed is 1 adapter at the router/modem to get the Mini online with moca.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> From Tivo support networking page.


Thanks


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The OP implies having a Basic and says "My Roamio has an ethernet connection", so he doesn't need a second moca adapter there. He has ethernet already.
> 
> All that's needed is 1 adapter at the router/modem to get the Mini online with moca.


I stand corrected. I missed the Ethernet mention at the end. One adapter at the router will do.


----------



## ignitor87 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## ignitor87 (Oct 14, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> I think we may need to clarify the model the OP has. The way I'm reading it, I'm guessing they have the 4-tuner base model Roamio. Given that, I believe they do, in fact, need two MoCA adapters. One would be needed at the router to create the MoCA network, and one would be needed at the Roamio to convert the MoCA signal to Ethernet. The mini would be fine since MoCA is already supported.
> 
> It looks like Tivo support misspoke when they said "One to connect to my router and the other to connect to my Mini" Instead of Mini, they should have said Roamio.
> 
> Also, Step 3 from your previous link only applies to the Roamio Plus/Pro .


It all makes sense now. Thank you for this.


----------



## jbluemke (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks for the info! very useful!


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a Roamio Pro and just purchased a Mini.

To network the two, all I needed was to install the MoCa POE filter where my cable enters my apartment (before any splitters or coax power line amplifier) so the signal doesn't leak outside. Update: I later also replaced the coax splitters I had that were rated 1 Ghz with 2 Ghz splitters (MoCa uses frequencies over 1 Ghz and I had experienced some lost connections).

The Roamio Pro is connected to the Internet via a wired Ethernet cable plugged into my router which has a wired connection to my cable modem. By using the built-in ability of the Pro to create a MoCa network, the Mini connected with the Pro over the existing coax cables once I went into the settings of the Pro and turned on the the setting to use the Pro to create a MoCa network. The Pro acts as a bridge to the Internet for the Mini. The Mini can access whatever is on the Pro plus Netflix and Pandora over the local MoCa network. In the Pro, the Network setting says it is using "Ethernet + MoCA".

To avoid disconnections, I updated the splitters (as noted above) and assigned both the Pro and Mini static IP addresses on the network (as recommended by other posters). For security, in addition to the POE filter, you can create and enter an encryption key in the MoCa settings on both the Pro and Mini.


----------

